# Major center chanel distortion - SVS Ultra



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

My first movie I played was the first fight scene on Gladiator...

I thought the SVS Ultra center was blown  major distortion... clipping etc...

after some major panicking and research I was able to determine that its' the movie as found by this guy on this forum: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/114-h...zy-dialog-now-days-recorded-hot-blu-rays.html

The crazy thing is... I never heard it on the NHT's but on the SVS ultra they play every detail and I can hear it. i can turn the volume down to -40db and still hear it like it's so bad. It's only the fight/sword scene.

Anybody else experience "hot" clipping portions in movies not associated with the speakers? 

Just stinks as I don't think I can ever watch the movie again like this.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Good speakers/sub will reveal a very good recording in music/movies but also every bad thing as well. You can also hear how well the imaging is in a recording.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

Interesting. Check that one off the list huh?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

My uncle said it could be the players also. Here is what he mentioned to me 

Quote: "It could also be the players in all these situations being overloaded with the peaks. We are only talking about the capability to output 2 volts to the receiver. If these peaks are recorded that “hot” the laser output and Bit length might be clipping the chips in these cheap players. Keep in mind that the clip or “incorrect reading” of the bits will sound absolutely awful. That’s why ANALOG rules as you don’t have that problem."

ya... he's a 2 channel analog audiophile but it could make sense right?


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

I guess the question is what player are you using?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Still using my old Sony BDP-S350 I got back in 08 sometime. It's on the current firmware and does output TrueHD and DTS-MA as well. DTS-MA is what the Gladiator was on.

It only sounded like this once the sword fighting/chariot stuff began in chapter 15.

I would buy an Oppo but with all the spec changing stuff going on I'm waiting.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've heard this a few times too. There are quite a few threads too. It sounds like mic clipping. Like the input sensitivity is too high or something like that. I think like Tony said, revealing speakers tend to highlight these anomalies. That's why some don't hear them imo. Or they're used to crummy MP3...


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Well even in 2 channel there has always been good recordings, recordings and REALLY AWESOME recordings.

I just did NOT expect this in a bluray disc especially one that has been "remastered". I'll have to check and see if sending via PCM changes anything. The guy on the link said it didn't.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pcm won't change a thing. (I use pcm in myps3). 
Try this: 

http://filmsound.org/terminology/adr.htm
I think it's interesting.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have only seen Gladiator on DVD and there are no issues with the sound in that format.
Or at least there are no issues on the release I have. 
It has been played in multiple players with outputs ranging from 5.1 analog to HDMI.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

ya according to that guy in the link I posted it was just the bluray disc.

Oh well. They even said Transformers 3 did it some too in certain parts.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I though I was crazy back a few years ago when I subscribed to this forum... Watching Gladiator with my brand new SVS SBS-02 ans SCS-02 I could hear crackling sound and what I can now refer too as distortion since I'm more knowledgeable. Especially like the AVS forum post say, the sword hit and crowd sound is really harsh.

Also the part where the guy with red hair wig speak to the crown in the coliseum I can hear major crackling sound...


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Steeve-O said:


> I though I was crazy back a few years ago when I subscribed to this forum... Watching Gladiator with my brand new SVS SBS-02 ans SCS-02 I could hear crackling sound and what I can now refer too as distortion since I'm more knowledgeable. Especially like the AVS forum post say, the sword hit and crowd sound is really harsh.
> 
> Also the part where the guy with red hair wig speak to the crown in the coliseum I can hear major crackling sound...



See for me the red hair dude speaking is very clear.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah I just remembered that I watch movie in french haha... So I guess that one is an issue from the french sound recording. 

But the sword hit and crowd does sound harsh to me.


----------

